# [FORO] ¿Necesitamos subforos en el foro?

## Stolz

Como muchos ya habéis visto, el sistema de subforos ya está funcionando.

El motivo de este mensaje es que opinéis sobre si se necesita o no añadir algún subforo al foro en español. Indicar si pensáis que es necesario o no añadir algún subforo y en caso afirmativo, decir cual o cuales pensáis que hacen falta y dar motivos para ello.

La idea es ver qué pensamos la mayoría de foreros de habla hispana y en caso de que exista unanimidad en algunos aspectos, hacer una petición oficial a los administradores del foro. Cuando ya se tengan recopiladas bastante opiniones se puede hacer una encuesta con las proposiciones que más predominen para hacernos una idea de la cantidad de gente que las apoya (a la gente le gusta mas votar en una encuesta que leerse un post muy largo y dar su opinión  :Wink: ).

Hago hincapié en que lo que se pretende es saber qué subforos pensáis que hacen falta para que el foro funcione mejor y sea mas útil, que no es lo mismo que decir qué subforos os gustaría que existiesen. Seguro que todos tenemos algún subforo que nos gustaría que existiese y en el que participaríamos asiduamente, pero que no ayudaría necesariamente a mejorar el funcionamiento del foro.

Esto no tiene ningún carácter oficial ni mucho menos, que nadie se haga ilusiones porque aun no he comentado nada con ningún otro moderador o administrador y no hay motivos para pensar que en caso de hacer una petición nos sea concedida. Además, cualquier decisión que se tome no será inamovible. Si se decide no crear subforos y en el futuro cambia la situación, se replanteará el hacer subforos. Si se decide crear algún subforo y con el tiempo se muere de inanición se reagruparán sus mensajes con los del foro padre.

Aprovecho para dar mi opinión: A mi me parece que está bien tal como está. Lo veo bastante ordenado y fácil de seguir. Con el poco tráfico que tiene los mensajes tardan aproximadamente más de un mes en desaparecer de la portada. Con que la gente se tome la molestia de poner un título adecuado me parece suficiente para decidir que mensajes leer o no leer. La portada actual de los foros de Gentoo ya es de por si bastante grande y no se me ocurre ningún subforo capaz de generar tráfico suficiente como para justificar su creación.

Ahora os toca opinar a vosotros  :Smile: 

----------

## lanshor

Yo creo que al haber pocos mensajes no es necesario. Si hubiese muchos creo que lo mejor seria organizar los subforos por los temas que mas dudas genera, como "Instalacion", "Portage", etc.

----------

## esculapio

Por mi estoy de acuerdo, es entretenido mirar algo además, a mi me gusta off the wall, tips and tricks y soft no soportado. Pero con el poco flujo de mensajes tal vez con hacer un par de stickys se podrian redirigir algunos temas recurrentes. Igual por lo que percibo tengo la sensación que es mucha la gente que utiliza gentoo y no tanto el foro o sea que la documentación de manuales y del wiki es suficiente para salir andando y optimizar a punto la instalación. Yo voto que no, pero no me desagradaria poner un poco de orden poniendo un subforo de, por ej. "instalación y configuración".

----------

## DDrDark

Yo creo que está bien como está, por ahora.

----------

## frezee13

hola soy de los nuevos en estos foros pero creo que si estaria bien que estuviera seccionado como los foros en ingles hacia cada quie pondria sus post  en cada seccion segun sus preguntas asi se podrian seccionar los mejores respuestas antes de preguntar 

por ejemplo

instalacion <--

programas

red

algo asi por el estilo asi no tendrias que leer tantos temas para ver si algo esta relacionado a su su duda

bueno es mi opinion 

gracias 

atte frezee13@hotmail.com

----------

## Stolz

frezee13, 'seccionado' hasta el punto en el que lo están los foros en ingles no va a estar. Hablamos de 1 o 2 subforos en todo caso. Que los subforos ofrecen ventajas está claro, la cuestion es si nos hacen falta. Puesto que no llevas mucho entre nosotros, te sugiero que hagas calculos mentales para ver el trafico que se genera actualmente en el foro español. La media* está en unos 6 tópicos nuevos al dia. Si tuviesemos por ejemplo 2 subforos, habría 3 mensajes nuevos en cada uno cada día. ¿Merece la pena tener un foro con 3 mensajes diarios?, yo pienso que no, pero cada uno es libre de opinar lo que quiera, para eso se ha creado este post  :Smile: . Prefiero leer 40 mensajes nuevos en un foro que 10 mensajes nuevos en 4 foros.

Saludozzzzzzz

*Mas o menos desde Abril del 2002 se han publicado unos 7050 topicos nuevos en este foro

----------

## gringo

 *lanshor wrote:*   

> Yo creo que al haber pocos mensajes no es necesario

 

idem

saluetes

----------

## ertomas

Hola Compañeros.

Yo pienso que si todos respetamos las normas de funcionamiento del foro no hace falta crear ningun sub-foro. No hay mucha densidad de mensajes en nuestro foro,  y por lo cúal no sería de mucha utilidad.

Un Saludo.

----------

## quelcom

Otro voto para dejarlo tal como está. En mi opinión la cantidad de mensajes no justifica la creación de subforos (al menos en estos momentos).

Saludos

----------

## Sertinell

Yo creo qe como esta va bien.

Pero un sobforo para los offtopics si creo qe es necesario.

----------

## focahclero

Hola a todos.

Me uno a la opinión, parece que, generalizada: no me parecen necesarios los subforos.

Sólo un subforo para los "fuera de tema" quizás fuera conveniente, aunque ya que esto es un foro de Gentoo y su función es ayudar en todo lo relacionado, quizá aún fuese mejor llevar los "fuera de tema" a otro lugar, y así no "marear" a quien busca ayuda o información.

Saludos,

----------

## IceFox

Bueno mi opinión no tiene mucha relación con el flujo de post que recibe el foro, yo veo el sistema de subforos como un sistema para ordenar una posible navegabilidad.

No sé si a alguien más le pasa, pero varias veces frente a algún problema digo: "Ah, pero si yo lo vi en el foro", y por más que clickeo los "siguientes" no logro dar con el que vagamente recuerdo.

Si, ya lo sé, lo puedo buscar, pero a veces uno busca las palabras incorrectas, o el foro con la respuesta no tiene las palabras correctas, o quién sabe.

Creo que si vemos el sistema de subforos como un sistema de navegabilidad más que un sistema de flujos (de post) o un sistema de búsqueda, puede llegar a ser de gran ayuda.   De ahí a que sea necesario es otra cosa.  Tampoco la idea es crear subforos como si pagaran por crear uno, pero ya saben "dividir para reinar".

Quizás eso de un subforo para los off-topic sea una buena idea, todos sabemos que esto se trata de gentoo solamente, y que para hablar de otras cosas existen otros medios, pero pudiese ser que la opinión de la comunidad (lease gentooza) sea interesante en otro tema no relacionado directamente con Gentoo.

Saludos.

----------

## Stolz

 *Sertinell wrote:*   

> Pero un sobforo para los offtopics si creo que es necesario.

 

Un foro lleno de OffTopics en mi opinion se degrada, pero un foro sin ellos puede hacerse aburrido para algunos. A mi me gusta leer otros foros que no sean neesariamente de soporte. Una alternativa a tener un foro de OffTocpics  es lo que se sugirió en otro foro (creo que era el francés). Consiste en tener ciertas ramas para los Off-Topic mas repetidos. Por ejemplo, una rama para hablar de ordenadores, otra rama para hablar de otras distribuciones, una rama para hablar de scripts que usemos,... De esta forma se pueden tener offtopics en el foro pero sin que lo inunden, ya que estarian concentrados en unas pocas ramas.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## Ferdy

Me parece que por ahora no hace falta: +1

Saludos.Ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Sertinell wrote:*   

> Pero un sobforo para los offtopics si creo qe es necesario.

 

Yo estoy con Sertinell, en especial porque los offtopic no me resultan agradables, si bien a veces se indica [OT] u [Off-Topic] y uno puede evitar leer cosas que no tienen nada que ver con el propósito de ayudar a la gente o de pedir ayuda; realmente suelen andar incordiando por la portada demasiado tiempo, dado que la gente responde a los mismos. Además hay otros off-topic que no ponen ni tan siquiera etiqueta [OT] o similar. ¿No os ha ocurrido nunca empezar a leer un hilo? y cuando vas por la mitad, te preguntas, ¿pero qué demonios estoy leyendo?    :Laughing: 

Por eso pienso que los off-topic, dado que la gente que los cuela no es consciente de que se está equivocando de lugar al publicarlos, y quien lo hace conscientemente es más bien un inconsciente (en el sentido anterior: no es consciente de que se está equivocando de lugar), deberían quitarse del medio. Interrumpen y estorban a la función del foro, así de sencillo.

Sólo es mi opinión. Pero en fin, nadie puede evitar que nos cuelen anuncios en los periódicos, pues algo así ocurre con el foro. Está bien en líneas generales, pero ya sabemos de antemano, que habrá chorradas que estén completamente fuera de lugar.

Sin embargo estoy tecleando todo esto y me doy cuenta de que lo hago con la idea subyacente en mente de que los off-topic al ser un sub-foro, se excluirían de las búsquedas en Spanish y tanto le harían un gran favor aligerando las búsquedas en la base de datos, como a los que buscan (yo no veo descabellado que alguien busque arranque dual windows y aparezcan cientos de off-topic hablando de windows por poner un ejemplo, al menos en mis búsquedas en inglés relacionadas con problemas muy concretos me encuentro con cientos de mensajes que no tienen nada que ver con lo que busco). Por tanto, si no se excluyen los off-topic (como sub-foro) de las búsquedas, ¿para qué los queremos?

En fin, como conclusión, que me estoy enrollando demasiado, si puede ser útil tener un subforo off-topic, veo necesario que se cree; si no, pues tendremos que seguir conviviendo con los [OT], qué se le va a hacer...

----------

## YosWinK

Yo iba a poner un +1 también, pero viendo que parece que nadie se anima (y aunque sólo sea por incordiar un poquito   :Twisted Evil: ), voy a ir por otro lado y a barrer para casa. En caso de añadir alguno:

 :Arrow:  ¿Qué tal un subforo de documentación para reunir todos los tutoriales y how-to's que tenemos por aquí?

Un saludo.

----------

## santiagozky

no creo que se escriban tantos mensajes como para que haga falta, tal vez en un futuro

----------

## Stolz

 *YosWinK wrote:*   

> Yo iba a poner un +1 también, pero viendo que parece que nadie se anima (y aunque sólo sea por incordiar un poquito  ), voy a ir por otro lado y a barrer para casa. En caso de añadir alguno:
> 
>  ¿Qué tal un subforo de documentación para reunir todos los tutoriales y how-to's que tenemos por aquí?
> 
> Un saludo.

  Eso es lo que se ha optado por hacer en el foro francés. En principio nadie quería poner subforos, pero esa opción les ha parecido bien. Está claro que seria un foro sin a penas trafico, pero sirve para mantener destacados los mensajes mas útiles y le quitaría trabajo a psm1984 que actualmente es el que mantiene un post fijo recopilando todos los post de este tipo. Lo malo que le veo es qué hacer con ese hipotético foro en cuanto a si permitir o no permitir crear mensajes nuevos. No se como van las políticas de permisos en phpBB y si es posible por ejemplo que en un foro no se puedan crear mensaje nuevos sino solo leer los que ya existen y contestar los que ya existen. De esta forma los moderadores/administradores serian los encargados de incluir lso menajes en el foro para impedir que se llene de post que no aportan mucho.

Volviendo al tema de los OffTopic.... En caso de crear un foro OffTopic, ¿Veríais bien que se acepten todo tipo de offtopics?

Es decir, politiqueos, temas religiosos, cotilleos y todo eso...

¿o creéis que seria mejor limitarlo a temas menos espinosos que los anteriores como por ejemplo, cosas relacionadas con sistemas operativos, hardaware, otras distribuciones, reflexiones personales sobre informática, ... ? Vamos, que hay OffTopics y OffTopics.  No me refiero a permitir solo ciertos OffTopics por norma, sino a pedir un mínimo de sentido común para que no se desmadre.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## Ferdy

De crearse tal subforo preferiría que fuera un sitio al que eventualmente poder ir a echar un vistazo; no un salsa rosa o similar. Al fin y al cabo el que quiera hablar de cosas que no tienen mucho que ver con gentoo y la informática en general, tiene otros foros.

Just my .02 

----------

## Stolz

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> De crearse tal subforo preferiría que fuera un sitio al que eventualmente poder ir a echar un vistazo; no un salsa rosa o similar. Al fin y al cabo el que quiera hablar de cosas que no tienen mucho que ver con gentoo y la informática en general, tiene otros foros.
> 
> Just my .02 

 

Opino lo mismo. Mientras los OT tengan algo que ver con Linux o con ordenadores, aunque sea remotamente, me pasaria por el hipotetico subforo. Si es una verduleria obviamente no (y pienso que no ayudaria mucho a la imagen de Gentoo tener una verduleria oficial  :Wink: ).

Un par de refelxiones

Como ya he dicho, parto de la idea de que no lo veo necesario, no porque piense que los subforos no sean útiles sino porque debido a la baja actividad de los últimos meses lo veo innecesario para el caso particular del foro en español.

Las ventajas que le veo a los subforos nos las voy a comentar porque creo que son tan abundantes como obvias. Pienso que para un foro con tráfico las ventajas superan con creces a las desventajas.

Las desventajas que le veo sí las comento porque no me parecen tan obvias:

Pienso que dividir el foro lo puede hacer menos eficaz. Personalmente leeré todos los nuevos subforos salvo que sea una verdulería sin control, pero temo que la gente tome la práctica de navegar solamente en algunas categorías y omita otras en las que habría podido ayudar. Tal vez mucha gente no visitará los foros para los cuales no tiene muchos conocimientos (a excepción de que los visite para preguntar) y perderá una fuente de formación muy importante. El hecho de no tener todos los hilos la misma página te puede hacer aprender menos.  Me explico:  A veces veo mensajes en los que no puedo ayudar porque desconozco el tema que se trata o porque no tengo solución al problema que se plantea, pero me interesan más o menos porque tengo instalados programas similares o porque pienso que quizás un día el problema planteado puede sucederme a mi. Lo leo y como resultado, aprendo cosas como donde encontrar los logs, como interpretar mensajes de error, comandos nuevos hasta ahora desconocidas, etc... He aprendido mucho gracias a leer mensajes de este foro, a menudo sin preguntar, simplemente leyendo diferentes hilos. Espero que eso no se pierda.

Al existir una categorización, los títulos de los mensajes del actual foro quedarían obsoletos. Es posible ir pasando poco a poco los mensajes del foro padre al subforo de la categoría en la que mejor encajen, pero es un trabajo tedioso que solo pueden hacer los moderadores y se prolongaría mucho en el tiempo.

Debido a esta categorización la atención prestada a la elección de un buen titulo por parte de un usuario novato se vería afectada y volveríamos a tener la situación anterior de ver títulos como "por favor ayuda!!!!!". En un foro con muchas entradas diarias, la importancia de un buen tema es vital, mientras que cuando hay solamente unas pocas entradas, uno puede descuidarlo fácilmente pensando que es imposible que su mensaje no atraiga la atención si solo hay unos pocos mensajes.

En un foro dividido,  el error típico del principiante está en publicar los menajes en la categoría inadecuada, y esto  solamente los moderadores pueden corregirlo. Un mensaje en la categoría inadecuada no es útil al foro y da más trabajo a los moderadores.

Si alguien no coincide con algo que comente su punto de vista.

----------

## pacho2

Yo creo que sería necesario un foro destinado a Off-Topic y puede que otro destinado manuales, trucos, .etc.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## Stolz

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Yo creo que sería necesario un foro destinado a Off-Topic y puede que otro destinado manuales, trucos, .etc.
> 
> Saludos 

 

¿OT verduleria u OT medio controlado?

La idea  del post es dar opiniones y argumentosm, so solo decir lo que os gustaria ver. ¿que tipo de OT crees que seria bueno en dicho foro? ¿Todos? ¿como mejoraria esto la situacion actual? ¿que crees que es lo que hace necesario dicho for? etc...

Me hace gracia que el numero de votos no se corresponda con el numero de respuestas, no se si ha sido buena idea el crear la encuesta directamente   :Confused: 

SaludozzzzzzzLast edited by Stolz on Mon Nov 14, 2005 7:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pacho2

Es cierto, hay que especificar. Creo que en el Off-Topic deberían estar post relacionados con software no propio de gentoo (mozilla, gnome, kde...), hardware, o incluso anuncios de lanzamientos que pudieran ser de interés (lanzamiento de nueva versión de gaim, Seamonkey, .etc).

Saludos y gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## kabutor

Que voto para decir:

- SubForo OT -> No

- Subforo Documentacion -> Si? 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## tomk

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> los off-topic al ser un sub-foro, se excluirían de las búsquedas en Spanish y tanto le harían un gran favor aligerando las búsquedas en la base de datos

 

Cuando eliges un foro en qual buscar puedes incluir los subforos o no usando la opción 'Include subforums'.

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Lo malo que le veo es qué hacer con ese hipotético foro en cuanto a si permitir o no permitir crear mensajes nuevos. No se como van las políticas de permisos en phpBB y si es posible por ejemplo que en un foro no se puedan crear mensaje nuevos sino solo leer los que ya existen y contestar los que ya existen. De esta forma los moderadores/administradores serian los encargados de incluir lso menajes en el foro para impedir que se llene de post que no aportan mucho.

 

Es posible cambiar los permisos de un foro para que se puede contestar a los mensajes que existen y no se puede crear mesanjes nuevos, pero creo que igual sería más trabajo para los moderadores. Todos puenden crear nuevos mensajes en el foro Documentation, Tips & Tricks, pero no es a menudo que moviomos mensajes desplazados de allí.

----------

## artic

Yo creo que haria falta,ya que todo queda mas ordenado.En otros foros al principio no me gustaba la idea,pero despues cambie de parecer.

Un saludo

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Un par de refelxiones[/b]

 

Llevas toda la razón del mundo Stolz. Sin embargo, permíteme discrepar en cuanto a lo de que todo el que vote deba exponer los motivos de su voto, argumentándolos además. Yo ya definí mi postura y está claro lo que voté, pero si gana la opción que por ahora es mayoritaria: la opción que yo llamo "cajón desastre", tampoco me preocupa. Lo importante es aceptar lo que quiera la mayoría.

----------

## Stolz

 *artic wrote:*   

> Yo creo que haria falta,ya que todo queda mas ordenado.En otros foros al principio no me gustaba la idea,pero despues cambie de parecer.
> 
> Un saludo

 

Crees que haria falta pero, ¿cual o cuales? No podemos añadir todos los que queramos, por eso mejor ir concretando cuales son los que la mayoria de la gente piensa que hacen falta para poder hacr la peticion.

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *Stolz wrote:*   Un par de refelxiones[/b] 
> 
> Llevas toda la razón del mundo Stolz. Sin embargo, permíteme discrepar en cuanto a lo de que todo el que vote deba exponer los motivos de su voto, argumentándolos además. Yo ya definí mi postura y está claro lo que voté, pero si gana la opción que por ahora es mayoritaria: la opción que yo llamo "cajón desastre", tampoco me preocupa. Lo importante es aceptar lo que quiera la mayoría.

 

No veo motivo alguno en el post para pensar que no se valla a hacer lo que la genet quiera. Ese es el unico motivo de este post, ver lo que la gente quiere. La idea de este post es que cada uno argumente, lo pone bien claro en el mensaje. *Stolz wrote:*   

> ...El motivo de este mensaje es que opinéis sobre si se necesita o no añadir algún subforo al foro en español. Indicar si pensáis que es necesario o no añadir algún subforo y en caso afirmativo, decir cual o cuales pensáis que hacen falta y dar motivos para ello...

 

Como he dicho, cuando ya se sepan las ideas que mas predominan se abrira otra encuesta ( y las que hagan falta) para que la propuesta refleje al mayor numero de fororeros posible sin necesidad de argumentar nada, solo votar. Si quieres un post en el que no se argumente, por mi no hay nungun problema, que lo abra quien sea y tambien participamos en él.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## artic

Hola,hay que pensar en que la comunidad de gentoo esta creciendo y que si no hay suficiente trafico ahora ,con el tiempo lo habra.Y soy de opinion de anticiparme a los problemas y de tener todo lo suficientemente ordenado.

Viendo que el numero de subforos esta muy limitado lo haria de la siguiente manera viendo el trafico existente :

Instalacion de gentoo

General

en caso de añadir otro eligiria:

off topic 

creo q este ultimo es muy necesareo ya que nos permetiria a los usuarios de gentoo poder relacionarnos entre nosotros y hablar otros temas de interes.

Un saludo

----------

## LinuxBlues

Pues que quereis que os diga, me acabo de pasar por Other Languages y viendo el uso de posts de CAT, no veo mala opción, espero que no les ofenda (no es mi intención), crear un subforum para CAT y demás, estoy seguro de que se lo merecen, esque "Other Languages" lo veo como otro cajón desastre, así que, ¿por qué no? sub-foros para catalán y los demás  en un futuro si se ve necesario (galego, euskera, etc.), de momento quienes más parecen necesitarlo son nuestros amigos de CAT, que además están imparables traduciendo también la doc de Gentoo.

Pensad en ello, si no tienen cabida aquí... ¿dónde mejor?

----------

## Sertinell

un foro en CAT me parece bien  :Smile:  . Yo no lo hablo,  pero me las apaño para leerlo, tampoco sabia qe escribieran en "other languages" (pensaba qe como normalemente un catalan sabe hablar español escribian aqui XD, nunca salgo de aqui ^^ ).

Yo voto por sub-foros, uno en cat y otro para offtopic, un offtopic donde meter cosas como el del codigo de win98, u otras cosas similares qe hay, nada de politica ni salsa rosa.

----------

## Stolz

Como moderador prefiero no pronunciarme sobre el foro en catalán ya que en estos aspectos se suelen herir sensibilidades porque no todo el mundo entiende los lenguajes como los españoles. 

Sobre esto ya se ha tratado y los administradores conocen la propuesta, creo que este no es el sitio para discutirlo. Para seguir con este tema, por favor, continuar la discusión en el hilo que ya existe(aviso, en catalán) o si queréis crear un hilo nuevo en el foro en español me parece muy bien, ya que muchos mas catalanoparlantes leerán el foro en español antes que el foro de otros idiomas.

Como usuario del foro en español si que me pronuncio. Como he dicho no todo el mundo fuera de España entiende los lenguajes como los españoles.  Explícale tú a un extranjero el por qué habría que crear un foro para un grupo de gente que entiende perfectamente español y sabe escribirlo, no lo van a entender. Te dirá que salvo que genere mucho tráfico, que usen el español. Te dirá que un foro es por definición un sitio abierto y que no tiene mucho sentido limitarse a un idioma cuando ya existe uno en el que puedes participar y te pondrá como ejemplo el foro de los países nórdicos que a pesar de los distintos dialectos/idiomas/lenguas se han puesto de acuerdo en usar todos el mismo. (Si no es el de los países nórdicos corregirme, que me armo un lío entre escandinavia, países nórdicos, etc...  :Wink: )

He creado este hilo para discutir los subforos que le hacen falta al foro en español. ¿Un foro en catalán ayudaría a mejorar la situación del foro en español? No. Ayudaría a mucha gente a estar mas a gusto al poder escribir en su lengua materna y ayudaría a todos los que hasta ahora están usando el foro de otros idiomas porque tendrían un foro propio, pero que yo sepa esa no es una problemática del foro en español. Desde luego que le veo mas sentido a un subforo en catalán como subforo del español que como mensajes sueltos en el foro de otros idiomas, pero no lo veo como una solución. La opción lógica para dar una solución a esta gente (entre la que me incluyo) es crearle un foro en catalán al mismo nivel que el español, el italiano o el portugués, no como subforo del español. Recordar que este es el foro en español, no el foro de España. Hay mucha gente que habla español como lengua materna y no es española. De hecho hay mas gente no española que habla español que españoles que hablan español.

Imaginar que además de un subforo en catalán añadimos cualquier otro al foro en español, por ejemplo uno en gallego, uno offtopic, uno de documentación,... Cada vez que una persona no catalanoparlante quiera hacer una busqueda en el foro de documentación o en el foro de euskera, se le mezclarán todos los resultados de distintos idiomas, ya que no se puede elegir en qué subforos buscar. Que conste que yo soy catalanoparlante, pero me pongo en la piel de quien no lo es y no me gustaría encontrarme resultados en alemán o gallego cada vez que busco algo en el foro en español, lo mismo se aplica al catalán, gallego, etc...

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## episode96

Mi opinión es que con el poco tráfico que tiene el foro no es necesario crear subforos. En cualquier caso, soy muy contrario a la creación de un foro off-topic, pienso que a la larga no son sino fuente de disputas y generación de tráfico innecesario. Prefiero ver un hilo o dos que se salgan del tema del foro de vez en cuando que no tener un foro donde constantemente se habla de cualquier cosa sólo porque existe.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> ya que en estos aspectos se suelen herir sensibilidades porque no todo el mundo entiende los lenguajes como los españoles.

 

Soy consciente de ello, ya dije que

 *Quote:*   

> espero que no les ofenda (no es mi intención)

 

porque se puede caer fácilmente en nacionalismos y quizá eso de meter en el foro en español otro catalán se caer, no intencionadamente, en otro nacionalismo, pero la verdad es que si no se hace aquí, no creo que pueda hacerse en otro lugar, por eso propuse la idea...

Podría crearse otro poll para ello, puede que incluso los catalanoparlantes sean contrarios a ello. De cualquier forma yo lo dejo caer, por si acaso...

----------

## artic

Hola,respecto a los del foro off-topic es innecesareo,no lo veo asi ,de echo en el general hay uno y por algo es.Un off-topic no deja de ser un punto de encuentro para los usuarios de gentoo,de temas que normalmente no se admitirian en el foro y que a todos nos interesan.No nos olvidemos que crear una comunidad implica mas que factores tecnicos y que ademas el subforo off-topic estaria moderado.

Respecto al catalan me parece con todos mis respetos a los catalanes ,me parece muy negativa.Y enumero las motivos:

-El español ademas de hablarse en españa se habla tb en latinoamerica y sur de USA,es la lengua que se habla en mas paises en todo el mundo.

-Todo catalan,vasco y gallego habla español (yo soy gallego),lo normal es usar la lengua comun a todos ellos para tener mas informacion,mas howto,etc....... por no hablar ya del eje ibero-americano.Como han dicho los escandinavos se han adaptado (noruegos,suecos y daneses) ,los de habla francesa (dile un belga pq no hacer un foro de flamenco),etc......

-Creo que el idioma siempre es un impedimento para unir comunidades,si todas las comunidades de gentoo hablasemos un idioma en comun (no tiene pq ser ingles es un ej) cuanto mejor nos iria,cuantos howto tendriamos,en vez de ir cada uno por su lado.Traducir lleva un gasto de tiempo,por que no emplear ese tiempo en mejorar gentoo o en ayudar???? 

Por que los  if,else,after,before,etc de los scrpits no pueden estar en catalan,gallego o euskera ........................

Salu2

----------

## torio

Por el momento me parece que esta bien como esta.-

Como ya dijeron el "volumen" de mensajes no es tan grande y creo que con [Categoria] asunto [estado] el foro se organiza bien.-

Un subforo exclusivo de documentacion  podria ser interesante.-

Un subforo para ot's, mmmm no me parece que haya suficiente cantidad de ot's para eso, creo que si hubiese un subforo para ellos habria mas pero si va a existir uno, concuerdo, nada de politica, religion, etc, solo informatica, hardaware, software para linux en gral, para las otras cuestiones ya hay foros especializados.

Un saludo

----------

## dresb

Seria util tener las dudas de instalacion y configuracion separadas de las dudas especificas a las aplicaciones, un foro de offtopic en español no nos vendria nada mal  :Smile:  siempre y cuando no nos alejemos de los temas tecnologicos.

----------

## artic

Hola,despues de todo lo que he escrito arriba,deseo añadir que el tema del trafico ,no me parece un argumento para escusar tener el foro ordenado,y mucho menos para tener un foro off topic.Como han dicho si esto no resula bien,se puede deshacer ,que perdemos con probar?????A coso el probar y experimentar es malo????

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *Sertinell wrote:*   Pero un sobforo para los offtopics si creo que es necesario. 
> 
> Un foro lleno de OffTopics en mi opinion se degrada, pero un foro sin ellos puede hacerse aburrido para algunos. A mi me gusta leer otros foros que no sean neesariamente de soporte. Una alternativa a tener un foro de OffTocpics  es lo que se sugirió en otro foro (creo que era el francés). Consiste en tener ciertas ramas para los Off-Topic mas repetidos. Por ejemplo, una rama para hablar de ordenadores, otra rama para hablar de otras distribuciones, una rama para hablar de scripts que usemos,... De esta forma se pueden tener offtopics en el foro pero sin que lo inunden, ya que estarian concentrados en unas pocas ramas.
> 
> Saludozzzzzzz

 

No se si he entendido bien, ¿sería crear subforos al estilo de: ordenadores, distribuciones, .etc?

Si es eso yo apoyo completamente esa idea  :Very Happy: 

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *Ferdy wrote:*   De crearse tal subforo preferiría que fuera un sitio al que eventualmente poder ir a echar un vistazo; no un salsa rosa o similar. Al fin y al cabo el que quiera hablar de cosas que no tienen mucho que ver con gentoo y la informática en general, tiene otros foros.
> 
> Just my .02  
> 
> Opino lo mismo. Mientras los OT tengan algo que ver con Linux o con ordenadores, aunque sea remotamente, me pasaria por el hipotetico subforo. Si es una verduleria obviamente no (y pienso que no ayudaria mucho a la imagen de Gentoo tener una verduleria oficial ).
> ...

 

Estas serían mis opiniones respecto a los puntos que has expuesto:

1. Respecto al primer puento quizás no sea muy grave si no hay demasiadas secciones distintas (en los foros de Mandrake, donde hay subforos, yo siempre leo todos). Quizás habría que usar más la opción "Ver mensajes sin respuestas" o "View posts from last 24 hours".

2. ¿qué quiere decir que se quedarían obsoletos? Es que no conozco este sistema de foros (se algo, muy poco, de Drupal, pero de phpbb no conozco nada  :Sad:  )

3. No creo que los usuarios volviesen a poner malos títulos. Supongo que puede haber muchas opiniones al respecto, pero no creo que vaya a suceder eso por poner subforos.

4. Esto lo hay que intentar prever analizando CUIDADOSAMENTE las secciones y descripciones de los foros.

Mi propuesta sería la siguiente:

1. Un foro principal que sería el dedicado a problemas relacionados sólo con gentoo. Aquí no habría artículos ni manuales.

2. Un subforo dedicado exclusivamente a manuales y documentación (scripts y más cosas)

3. Un subforo dedicado a linux en general y software variado. Aquí dudo lo que incluir exactamente, no tengo claro si sólo manuales o preguntas también. Quien quiera opinar al respecto lo puede hacer  :Smile: 

Saludos y gracias

----------

## Stolz

 *artic wrote:*   

> Hola,despues de todo lo que he escrito arriba,deseo añadir que el tema del trafico ,no me parece un argumento para escusar tener el foro ordenado,y mucho menos para tener un foro off topic.Como han dicho si esto no resula bien,se puede deshacer ,que perdemos con probar?????A coso el probar y experimentar es malo????

 

El motivo por el que se insiste en el tema del tráfico es que es precisamente el principal argumento que valoran los encargados de aprobar la creación del subforo. Preguntales a los que pidieron el foro en catalán y te contarán mas detalles. Los subforos se crearon para aliviar situaciones insostenibles de algunos foros de habla no inglesa. Que yo sepa en el español aun no vivimos ninguna situacion insoportable (por suerte). Si los subforos se crean por un motivo pero nos dejan usarlo para otro motivo, para nosotros estupendo, pero hay que tener en cuenta para que fueron creados.

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> No se si he entendido bien, ¿sería crear subforos al estilo de: ordenadores, distribuciones, .etc?

 

No, no es eso. Me refiero a crear hilos dentro del foro principal, no subforos. Estos hilos servirían para tratar los OT mas habituales. Asi en vez de tener muchos OT desperdigados pr el foro, estarían todos concentrados en unos pocos. Al igual que se hace con los hilos para mostrar capturas de escritorio, que en vez de estar sueltos por los foros se agrupan por meses por ejemplo.

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Estas serían mis opiniones respecto a los puntos que has expuesto:
> 
> 1. Respecto al primer puento quizás no sea muy grave si no hay demasiadas secciones distintas (en los foros de Mandrake, donde hay subforos, yo siempre leo todos). Quizás habría que usar más la opción "Ver mensajes sin respuestas" o "View posts from last 24 hours".

 

Me temo que no lo enfocas desde el punto de vista del foro español, sino el de toda una comunidad. Para que eso funcione en el foro español habría que modificar el código fuente del foro para hacer que sean sensible a los subforos. No creo que sea trivial.

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> 2. ¿qué quiere decir que se quedarían obsoletos? Es que no conozco este sistema de foros (se algo, muy poco, de Drupal, pero de phpbb no conozco nada  )

 

Con que un titulo (y por tanto el post) quede obsoleto me refiero a que, si por ejemplo, se crea un foro de documentación, todos los post con título [Guia para hacer...] que estan en el foro principal ya no tienen mucho sentido. Deberían de ser movidos al foro de documentación. Si se crea un foro OffTopic, lo mismo ocurriría con los mensajes con titulo [OT....]. Si se crea un foro para categorizar y resulta que todos los post de esa categoría estan en otro foro, no tienen mucho sentido ni para el que navega por el subforo ni para el que utiliza la funcion de busqueda. Habría que ir cambiandolos poco a poco, leyendose todos uno a uno (porque muchas veces con el titulo no es suficiente para saber de que tratan) y como he dicho, es un trabajo tedioso.

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Mi propuesta sería la siguiente:
> 
> 1. Un foro principal que sería el dedicado a problemas relacionados sólo con gentoo. Aquí no habría artículos ni manuales.
> 
> 2. Un subforo dedicado exclusivamente a manuales y documentación (scripts y más cosas)
> ...

 

A mi esto me parece estupendo. En caso de hacer subforos lo veo muy razonable, aunque me parece muy difícil que nos lo acepten debido al poco trafico que generamos. 

Suponiendo que reducir el numero de foros pedidos aumente nuestras posibilidades de que nos lo concedan, se me ocurre reducirlo a un solo subforo, de forma que quedase así:

El foro padre podría ser de 'Soporte Gentoo', con preguntas exclusivamente relacionadas con Gentoo, en el que estarían también los post de documentación recopilados en un post fijo como hasta ahora. Con preguntas sobre instalación, problemas con portage, variables USE, desenmascarar paqietes, relseases... y todo lo típico de Gentoo.

Un subforo 'General', en el que meter las preguntas sobre escritorios, programas Linux no necesariamente relacionados con Gentoo, OpenOffice, servidores,... y también los OffTopic. Podrían relajarse las normas respecto a offtpics para que sean mas permisivas y así los usuarios del foro nos podamos relacionar mas, pero si ser el libre  albedrío.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## pacho2

 *Quote:*   

> No, no es eso. Me refiero a crear hilos dentro del foro principal, no subforos. Estos hilos servirían para tratar los OT mas habituales. Asi en vez de tener muchos OT desperdigados pr el foro, estarían todos concentrados en unos pocos. Al igual que se hace con los hilos para mostrar capturas de escritorio, que en vez de estar sueltos por los foros se agrupan por meses por ejemplo.

 

Si no es mucho pedir, ¿podrías decirme dónde está ese hilo dedicado a las capturas de pantalla. Gracias  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Me temo que no lo enfocas desde el punto de vista del foro español, sino el de toda una comunidad. Para que eso funcione en el foro español habría que modificar el código fuente del foro para hacer que sean sensible a los subforos. No creo que sea trivial.

 

No sabía que no se incluían los subforos, lo siento  :Neutral: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Con que un titulo (y por tanto el post) quede obsoleto me refiero a que, si por ejemplo, se crea un foro de documentación, todos los post con título [Guia para hacer...] que estan en el foro principal ya no tienen mucho sentido. Deberían de ser movidos al foro de documentación. Si se crea un foro OffTopic, lo mismo ocurriría con los mensajes con titulo [OT....]. Si se crea un foro para categorizar y resulta que todos los post de esa categoría estan en otro foro, no tienen mucho sentido ni para el que navega por el subforo ni para el que utiliza la funcion de busqueda. Habría que ir cambiandolos poco a poco, leyendose todos uno a uno (porque muchas veces con el titulo no es suficiente para saber de que tratan) y como he dicho, es un trabajo tedioso.
> 
> 

 

Yo creo que, quizás, mover los foros relacionados con documentación no sería tan tedioso. No creo que sea necesario mover también los Off-Topic, creo que esos OT viejos se podrían quedar en el principal.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A mi esto me parece estupendo. En caso de hacer subforos lo veo muy razonable, aunque me parece muy difícil que nos lo acepten debido al poco trafico que generamos. 
> 
> Suponiendo que reducir el numero de foros pedidos aumente nuestras posibilidades de que nos lo concedan, se me ocurre reducirlo a un solo subforo, de forma que quedase así:
> ...

 

Esta última idea me parece la mejor, yo creo que es la más razonable, gracias  :Smile: 

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## Stolz

Buenas noticias. Parce que se está trabajando en cambiar el aspecto actual que presentan los subforos en la pagina principal para que sea mas reducido, asi es que el argumento de que demasiados subforos harian mas grande la portada de lo que ya lo es, pierde fueza.

Con intención de ir perfilando la encuesta definitiva, voy a poner unas posibles opciones de dicha encuesta. Que cada uno las amplíe o modifique como crea mejor. Podéis hacer combinaciones de las distintas opciones y darles un nombre nuevo. La idea es que entre todos decidamos qué opciones poner en la encuesta para que refleje todas las propuestas.

Opción A:

No crear ningún subforo, dejarlo (de momento) como está.

Opción B:

Crear un subforo OffTopic en el que se permitan todos los temas posibles: informática, ordenadores, política, religión, vida social, ideologías, nacionalismos, sexualidad, tecnología,... El foro padre quedaría únicamente para cosas realacionadas con Gentoo.

Opción C:

Crear un subforo OffTopic en el que se permitan temas relacionados, aunque sea vagamente, con los ordenadores y su mundo. Como excepción se permitirían algunos mensajes que se salgan de esta descripción siempre y cuando no se repita con frecuencia. Se podría denominar algo así como un foro 'un poco OffTopic'. Si alguien es capaz de expresar la idea que hemos comentado en este hilo respecto a este hipotético subforo con mejores palabras que lo haga, que a mi no se me ocurre como hacerlo sin que parezca un foro censurado  :Wink: . El foro padre quedaría únicamente para cosas realacionadas con Gentoo.

Opción D:

Crear un subforo de documentación en el que recopilar los mensajes que contienen tutoriales,how-to's, scripts, trucos,...

Opción E: 

Crear un subforo dedicado exclusivamente a problemas relacionados con la instalación de Gentoo. (también podría incluir temas relacionados con mensajes de error de Grub típicos tras la instalación).

Además de las anteriores, tambien se incluiría en la encuesta opciones formadas por combinaciones lógicas de las anteriores  (con lógicas me refiero a que no tiene sentido combinar la A con cualquer otra, o la B y la C por ejemplo  :Wink: )

¿me olvido alguna opcion?

Saludozzzzzz

------ EDITO, que se me olvidaba  :Smile:  -----

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Si no es mucho pedir, ¿podrías decirme dónde está ese hilo dedicado a las capturas de pantalla. Gracias 

 

En el foro en español

En el foro internacional, cada mes crean uno nuevo. El de este mes:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-397531.html

----------

## pacho2

Si se ponen varios subforos yo pondría lo siguiente:

1. El principal, destinado únicamente a gentoo.

2. Un Off-Topic relacionado de alguna forma con la informática (otras distribuciones, aplicaciones, hardware...).

3. Si se quiere (yo no lo veo estrictamente necesario, pero tampoco que molestaría que se incluyese), un Off-Topic "puro", es decir, con temas que nada tienen que ver con linux.

4. Un foro destinado a documentación (esto quizás podría ser un hilo "fijo" (como el de la recopilación de los mejores post) en lugar de un subforo).

Saludos

Gracias por el link  :Wink: 

----------

## lanshor

Yo me decanto por la opcion C y D. Ciertamente me parece que esas opciones mejorarian mucho el foro, los mensajes mas o menos offtopic no se mezclarian con los de gentoo, y las guias y trucos estarian bien ordenadas.

Las desventajas que comenta Stolz arriba son muy ciertas, pero creo que al tener solo 2 o 3 subforos y de temas muy generales se ve reducido el riesgo de que la gente no entre  :Smile: 

----------

## flaab_0n

Un subforo para offtopics, instalacion, desarrollo y hardware vendria bien a mi parecer.

Lo demas cabe donde esta. Salu2

----------

## Neodraco

En mi opinión es impresindible un subforo fuera de tema, de esa forma el foro principal quedaria mucho mas limpio, se reduciria la relación señal a ruido, y seria mucho más fácil encontrar cosas y que no quede ninguna duda sin responder. De hecho, como sabeis ha habido varias veces jaleos debido a posts off-topic y tal.

En cuanto a otros sub-foros, dado el escaso nivel de posts en nuestro idioma, no creo que sean necesarios por el momento. Las cuestiones de instalación, documentación, etc. se pueden resolver fácilmente con stickys.

Entonces... <modo carlos sobera>¿marcamos la B?</modo carlos sobera>

Un saludo.

----------

## Membris-Khan

Yo creo que por ahora no existe volumen suficiente de mensajes como para crear un subforo, aunque tampoco me parecería mal que se creara. Yo lo estoy pensando más desde el punto de vista que quizás estamos gastando un ancho de banda innecesario para el servidor, que luego pagarán los chicos de Gentoo, y ya me parece un lujo que podamos disfruta de un foro para nosotros bajo un servidor que siempre funciona bastante bien.

Los off-topics esporádicos que se creen dentro de spanish pueden llevar la clave [OT] al comienzo y listo  :Smile: 

Pero como digo, tampoco me parece mal que se creara algún subforo  :Wink: 

----------

## DarkMind

 *Sertinell wrote:*   

> un foro en CAT me parece bien  . Yo no lo hablo,  pero me las apaño para leerlo, tampoco sabia qe escribieran en "other languages" (pensaba qe como normalemente un catalan sabe hablar español escribian aqui XD, nunca salgo de aqui ^^ ).

 

no se justifica un foro en catalan, gallego, etc.. la cantidad de gente que habla eso es minima, de hecho aca (chile) preguntas sobre esos idiomas o dialectos y el 95% ni siquiera saben que existen   :Laughing: 

en cambio idiomas como español o ingles son de gran uso a nivel mundial , por lo que se justifica hacer foros aparte

----------

## TRx

En mi opnión creo que estamos bien tal y como estamos ahora mismo.

"Just my 2 cents"  :Smile: 

Salu2

----------

## pacho2

 *Sertinell wrote:*   

> un foro en CAT me parece bien  . Yo no lo hablo,  pero me las apaño para leerlo, tampoco sabia qe escribieran en "other languages" (pensaba qe como normalemente un catalan sabe hablar español escribian aqui XD, nunca salgo de aqui ^^ ).

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-218664.html

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

